# ElectraVan EV1 Controller Help



## green caveman (Oct 2, 2009)

OK, so just for the record. All we did was jumper L5 to L9 momentary. As soon as I did this, the contactor pulled in. After that, everything worked as it should.

Video 




The solution makes no sense (at least to me). I'm just hoping it keeps on running.


----------

